# Best of the old Gheenoe's.



## Irwin1970 (Jan 18, 2015)

What is the best of the old Gheenoes, not the new 2000's the older ones? And why? Were the LowSiders that bad? What do you think?


----------



## flyfshrmn82 (Oct 12, 2007)

I'm a fan of the '82 hi-siders myself....


----------



## NoeSmyrnaBch (Aug 19, 2013)

+1 for the highsiders!
(my '88 highsider after a rebuild)









Lowsiders scare me for any sort of water other than a pond lol


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Count me in for some Highsider love..


----------



## So1oners (Sep 16, 2013)

Flyfshrmn that is one sweet gheenoe. Is it a 13? Would you have more pictures? I have a 98 13 ft highsider and would love to customize with a similar layout. Any suggestions would also be appreciated. Thanks. You can PM me if you like so I don't hijack the original thread.


----------



## flyfshrmn82 (Oct 12, 2007)

> Flyfshrmn that is one sweet gheenoe. Is it a 13? Would you have more pictures? I have a 98 13 ft highsider and would love to customize with a similar layout. Any suggestions would also be appreciated. Thanks. You can PM me if you like so I don't hijack the original thread.


Here's a link to the beginning of it.  I created several threads during the build process (I was new to the forum and didn't know what I was doing...), so read through the comments and look for the link to the next thread of the build process.  

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1199713717/0#0  

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1195585315/0


----------



## Irwin1970 (Jan 18, 2015)

1981 13 Gheenoe LowSider Sold it last year. 



1997 15.4 gheenoe HighSider, still working on her....






I do like the HighSider better, less water over the side from other boats and waves. I do like the new Gheenoes, but can't spend the money.


----------



## fishinjeff (Mar 5, 2007)

I had a 13 foot lowsider back in 1985. If the wind blew more than 3 mph you got very wet. Had a 2 hp that barely pushed it then a 4 hp that would do 12 mph. I found my self in small craft advisory weather off Sanibel that I thought Id never make it. It was Gheenoe surfing that got me back. At the end of it's life I bought a 15 yammi. It went 32 mph!!! Poor boat was so beat up by then.


----------



## flyfshrmn82 (Oct 12, 2007)

I push mine with the new Suzuki's and saw 26.8   with myself and fuel on a 4-blade SS prop. 2 people im around 23.5

Originally I had a Yami 15 2stk and saw about 23mph on a 4 blade SS prop. 2 people I was around 18.5.


----------



## Irwin1970 (Jan 18, 2015)

I'm a sailer, speed like that just doesn't do it for me. And yet, I have sailed same very fast racing shells just under 30 kts.... I would trade my Tohatsu 5hp 4 stroke for a 9.8/15 hp! My Dad used to tell us as kids, it's not the speed that kills, it's the thing you hit.......
Anyone know or have one of the first Gheenoes? Also, I was told they had other companies making the Gheenoes?


----------



## jimsmicro (Oct 29, 2013)

Having owned a highsider and now a Classic, the Classic is bar none a better boat in every regard. But that's just like.. my opinion, man.


----------



## NoeSmyrnaBch (Aug 19, 2013)

This thread is dangerous...makes me want to build another lol.

Flyfshrmn, how'd you like the small poling platform? How tall is it? I need to come up with a better idea than a cooler on mine, but with the Mariner 9.9's offset tiller handle it gets difficult to steer with something permanent on the deck if its too high.


----------



## flyfshrmn82 (Oct 12, 2007)

I run a 60" StrongArm tiller handle above the platform which stands 14" tall. I'm 6'4" so it's not bad. When I run long distances I sit in front of the platform and lean against it.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

I run a Lowsider in the twisty rivers ... It does Great with a little 7.5 Merc !


----------

